# How to compress WMV files?



## swaneyjoe (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi All..
I have just recently began dabbeling in Ripping, burning DVD's anc creating WMV's etc.So ,I am not to apt at terminology etc. My putr is XP, etc,etc. I am first using a camcorder to record. Then using a Sony Dvd recorder connected to my TV to create a DVD from the Camcorder. Secondly I am using DVDFab to Rip the Dvd and create a video file, which I then use Win Movie Maker to create, and edit my video file. No problems doing that, OK!

Now,I have noticed that for only small WMV video clip of 1 minute or so in duration,The WMV comes out a humungous 6 megs. Thats just too much to send via e-mail,etc. I assume that when one uploads a WMV, or some other video file to You Tube, that they compress it somehow to a much smaller file size for viewing, etc.I am real Newbie to this stuff, but there must surely be a way to compress a WMV to a smaller file size, I'm sure! I'm not sure if it can be compressed to a smaller size when first Ripping the Dvd using DVDFab or not. I don't mind loosing a little video resolution, by compressing the WMV file, just so I can get it down to a smaller file size for sending it out as attachents via e-mail.

Any input or advice would be greately appreciated.Is there compression software out there that isn't to complex to use??
Thanks All.
Swaneyjoe.. Calif


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

6 MB can be sent by e-mail with no problems. However, there are other ways to send huge files.

Try *YouSendIt*.

You can also split the files using a great program like *GSplit*. As an example, you can split your 6 MB file into two 3 MB pieces or three 2 MB pieces and send them through e-mails.


----------



## swaneyjoe (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks Phantom010.

Thanks for the advice. I was just assuming that a WMV video could be compressed down to smaller size, but appearently Not! I will just have to edit my videos shortened to create a smaller size download for someone, and for me too uploading and setting for 30 mins to upload 1 minute of Video! I had assumed that places like You Tube compressed videos they recieve to save space on their large Data base.

Thanks again Phantom010. Your reply was appreciated!
Swaneyjoe


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Videos can't be compressed much. They're not like standard files.

There's a free program called *DVD Shrink* but I'm not sure it's exactly what you're looking for.


----------

